# Thinking about trying frozen package raw feeding



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

I made a post in the health issues forums about my dogs stomach, refer below
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1178713&page=1#Post1178713

I am thinking about trying packaged raw, what am I looking for as far as ingredients. I live in sweden so will be going with swedish brands.
I really think that my dogs problem is more his food then anything, poss allergic to something in the dry food. Either way I am sure getting him off Eukanuba is good. 
Thanks for any help


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Getting him off of Eukanuba _will_ be good! I am in the process of doing that right now with Jerzey and it's proving to be pretty tough to find a good food out here in the states!

I think just some general basics are to see that it is made with human grade meats and that there is ground bone in the food to provide calcium, rather than a calcium supplement or ground egg shells or something. I feed Jerzey DIY raw for dinner so I'm not really sure what else to suggest for the pre-packaged stuff. Good luck in your search!


----------



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

In the states when I lived there I feed Bil Jac frozen raw. I have no idea if that was good, lol


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

There is no real prepackaged raw here in Germany. Perhaps in Sweden? Here in Germany, you can buy frozen blocks of ground beef lung, heart, etc at the dog supply shop.. but you still need to balance correctly with bone and the very tiny percentage of organ meat. Basicly, here, it is DIY raw and not prepackaged. DIY requires research first. http://www.rawdogranch.com is the best!


----------



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

There are about 5 foods here in sweden that I have found to choose from. I am just wondering is there some basis to look for as far as how much of what and what you dont want.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: NyteI am just wondering is there some basis to look for as far as how much of what and what you dont want.


No fillers - grains, starches, carbohydrates or vegetables.

Human grade meats. Ground bone. Some organ meats as well.

Do any of the foods you are looking at have websites? Can you post the ingredients for them?


----------



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

Yea I am going to do that now. Will translate the swedish into english for you. Will post them in a bit Thanks


----------



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok this one is for dogs with sensitive stomachs
http://www.nordichundfoder.com/product/8050cb1a-6d88-4bf7-a4ac-87aca86b7474.aspx
Torrsubstans is dry ingredients.
Oxkött Ox meat
Ångkok means steamed
http://www.priima.se/PriimaST.htm
Växttråd is crude fiber

I guess the first one is not good cuz it has corn in it. It seems like most have some kind of veg in it. 
Maybe this one
http://www.nordichundfoder.com/product/22aa9b4a-c736-4355-9be5-adcfef6e694e.aspx
Im going to write them an email and see if i can get a better list of ingredient.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I hope one of the formulas fits just right for your dog. I think it's super that you are going to try a premade raw! You'll have a healthier dog!









Regarding petfoods in Europe much of it is corn, corn, and more corn... wheat, rice, whatever is cheap. (Europe has a few really super petfoods too, they are just not too easy to find)
When you do find premade raw here, it will have lots of cheap corn and vegetables so that it will stay cheap to buy, cheap to make. Do your best to find one of the formulas that does not make your dog gassy or itchy.

DIY raw is comparitively cheap, easy and fun-- you just have to do the research first. Plus, in Europe, you have the wonderful advantage of being able to get quality meats cheaper, such as turkey hearts, etc. I will miss that about Europe when I leave here. Europe is great for going to the butcher and getting fantastic offcuts of meat for DIY raw feeding!


----------



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

Yea we have a butcher not far from us. I am just not ready to DIY raw. lol 
I am really hoping to find a good premade one. I have from reading on a swedish dog forum about 5 choices here for premade raw. There is also 
http://www.fodax.se/


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Good for you for finding the premade Swedish raw and the doggy forum-- great job!!







Yup, Europeans have a huge advantage with meat shops here! When you feel ready to do DIY raw, you will save money and have fun doing it, too.







Good luck with the prermade raw!


----------



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

Well he has runny poo today, which he had last week. Last week he ate something he should not have and this week as well when i turned my back, my older dog didt finish her dog food and he ran in and ate it. Also stupid Frolic dog treats.
What is funny is around xmas I was making meatballs. I was about done and had them sitting close to the edge of the counter. I came in here to the computer and I heard thump. I went back in the kitchen and the little scamp had eatten 12. They where raw but had spices in them. I was like oh geez with his stomach he is going to be so sick. Nothing, no runny poo, no bad stomach not a thing, LOL 
I am totally stopping all dog treats and going to make him liver treats myself today. Just plain liver boiled and dried.
Also going to call a couple premade raw food companies today. 
How long would you suggest I mix the kibble with the new food?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I don't know what the new food is, and if it has lots of vegetables (can cause runny poo) and no bone( needs to have ground bone, or there will be runny poo). Be sure the product has not too many vegetables, that meat is the first few ingredients, and that there is ground bone in it, unless you are giving an RMB.

I would suggest: Wait on the liver treats. For your sanity,







give NO liver until the runny poop has stopped. Even cooked liver, even dried liver is much too rich for a dog who is already having runny poo. Treats can wait a few weeks until the dog's tummy is happy and calm.


----------



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

I havent started him on anything new yet. Still trying to decide what to get. I think he got runny poo from a combination of eatting the other dogs food and too many stupid liver/frolic treats. I am taking him off that all now.
Ok I wait on the liver, what about boiling chicken then? I need something to use when we are walking as a treat.


----------



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok I know you dont know swedish but most of it you can fig out cuz its close to english
This is what I am thinking of getting
http://www.klassfoder.se/produkter.html


----------

